# Wife friendly Grinder



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Hi all

I've recently moved over to a leaver machine with a la pavoni pro, which has easily past the (Wife Kitchen Suitability Test) WKST. It past due to its great appearance and modest size. At present I am using an ascaso mini grinder that for the same reason

past the WKST with ease. Maybe the ascaso is good enough for the La pavino, however can anyone recommend a more suitable grinder, taking into consideration the limitations I'm under. A second hand commercial would be great but the size would be an issue.

Thanks


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

How about a Mahlkonig Vario? Should pass the test with ease and gives you flexibility to switch between espresso and brewed


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Mazzer sj without a hopper isn't that big, otherwise your best bet might be a mignon. They're very nicely designed.


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Glenn said:


> How about a Mahlkonig Vario? Should pass the test with ease and gives you flexibility to switch between espresso and brewed


This would certainly pass the WKST, would this be a significant upgrade on the Ascaso ?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Most definitely!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

There's some anecdotal evidence on here they aren't the most reliable


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

jeebsy said:


> There's some anecdotal evidence on here they aren't the most reliable


Glenn's seems to have lasted ok , I don't think he drinks much coffee though


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

tr6greig said:


> This would certainly pass the WKST, would this be a significant upgrade on the Ascaso ?


Yes, I went Ascaso iMini to Vario.

Big improvement in taste, less noise, less retention, less spitting grinds everywhere.

I still feel that my coffee could be improved with a better grinder though.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

I have a Vario I'd sell for £150. Been reliable and had a few parts replaced before I got it. Probably only had


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Is a Eureka Zenith within your budget? Or of course the Eureka Mignon


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Vario v Mignon. Sounds interesting! Have we debated that one before! How many Mignon owners have had their grinders for say 2 years sand had to replace any parts I wonder!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Vario v Mignon. Sounds interesting! Have we debated that one before! How many Mignon owners have had their grinders for say 2 years sand had to replace any parts I wonder!


Or you know... just had them go bang... quite literally!


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> Vario v Mignon. Sounds interesting! Have we debated that one before! How many Mignon owners have had their grinders for say 2 years sand had to replace any parts I wonder!


My Mignon is 4/5 years old now. On its 3rd burr set. used numerous times a day. Looking at the ECM automatik 64mm though


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Go big... Versalab m3.... Will solve the size issue but he budget might be a hard sell!


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks for all the advice. I'll need to go a do more homework.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

if still looking, try kitchen-aid grinder all colours to please (WKST) if handy with tools mazzer burr mod it, grinds all the way to turkish.


----------



## chinery (Apr 14, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Or you know... just had them go bang... quite literally!


Ha. I'm still working on that.

I wouldn't recommend the Vario for switching between espresso and filter. My £30 porlex produces significantly better results for filter than the Vario ever did with stock ceramic burrs, and the claim that you can just go back to your old espresso settings and get a similar result to before was not true, in my experience.

And yes it went bang in my kitchen... that seems to be unheard of from what I can tell though.

I would probably still recommend the Vario at £150. Not for the £320 I paid though. And judging entirely on what others have said, not if there's a Mignon available!


----------



## mrsimba (Mar 17, 2014)

glevum said:


> Looking at the ECM automatik 64mm though


don't... Just don't!

returned the one I bought back to BB as 'out of the box' it had numerous issues, mainly though it clogged to the point it that it choked the machine to a standstill that required me to prod tooth picks up the chute to unblock it! This and very poor build quality and Claudette had it back and exchanged it for what she reccomeded in the first place the Zenith 65e!

the ECM is a very astheticaly good looking machine and has a very small footprint but its not a machine that I'd advise anyone to consider!


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

If it's within your budget the Ceado E37s is worth looking at.

It fits under kitchen cabinets easily, I've heard it really quiet so you could have a conversation with SWMBO or at the very least lead her to believe that you're actually listening to her while you're making coffee.

(This is important, my Zenith has caused frumpy faces for interrupting conversation with noise.)


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Beanosaurus said:


> If it's within your budget the Ceado E37s is worth looking at.
> 
> It fits under kitchen cabinets easily, I've heard it really quiet so you could have a conversation with SWMBO or at the very least lead her to believe that you're actually listening to her while you're making coffee.
> 
> (This is important, my Zenith has caused frumpy faces for interrupting conversation with noise.)


It does not have a Wife-friendly price, however


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> It does not have a Wife-friendly price, however


What they don't know etc (unless they're the inquisitive/untrustworthy sort who might Google it)


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks again for all the advice,


----------



## drude (Apr 22, 2013)

I may have missed a post suggesting this, but what about the HG One? Not too big, very easy on the eye and not noisy. Not cheap, either, but great results for lever machines.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Agree with the HG One for being easy on the eye and also a fantastic grinder as long as your not making lots and lots of drinks at once.

Versalab is also good (and is electric) but they do come at a price. Beautiful though!


----------



## tr6greig (Oct 23, 2014)

The HG One is a wonderful looking grinder and would obviously do a great job, however I'm not sure how easy it would be to use with both arms in plaster, because that's the likely result if

spent that much on ( her words,not mine) JUST A GRINDER.


----------

